# Central FL Shooting Group



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd like to suggest/invite the large number of HGF members in Central FL to form a shooting group. There are a lot of us, between Cocoa, and Tampa, with Orlando in between.

I suggest picking a Saturday, once per month, and trying to get together a small group for friendly competitions, sharing/sampling guns, swapping lies, and maybe a beer after.

There are great ranges all over the state, some indoor, and some outdoor. We could shoot steel in Lakeland one month, and paper in Orlando the next, and seagulls in Canaveral the third... kidding.

Who's up for it? Reply to this thread, and PM me with email and contact info.

Since I suggested it, I'll HELP run it, but I'd like a west coast, and an east coast VP.

JeffWard
Orlando, FL
Shoot Straight Member
Apopka, Casselberry, Tampa


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Bump


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

*What does bump mean?*

Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

gilfo said:


> Forgive my ignorance.


You are forgiven.

Any response moves a thread to the "front of the line" and most likely into the Recent Threads section when you first log on. By "bumping", you're moving your thread to the front and increasing visibility.

The forum does have certain rules regarding bumping, but for the time being, they are only for classifieds.

*The following rules are specific to "BTT", or bumping ads to the top of the page:*

1. No BTT's until your ad is 48 hours old.

2. All changes/updates should be done with the edit feature to the original post, not by adding another response.


----------



## BRONzDOME (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd like to have more info, if it's still available.

I'm in Kissimmee


----------

